# Gas Shocks/lifts for Queen Bed



## California Jim

Hello Everyone:

My 28BHS has storage under the queen bed accessed by lifting of the bed which is on a hinge. Am I the only one who finds this difficult and inconvenient as the bed is fairly heavy? My wife is not a "happy camper" in this regard.

So I was thinking about going down to Autozone or where ever and buying a pair of those gas struts used to prop open the rear hatch or your minivan or SUV and installing them. Has anyone else done this already? Did your unit already come with them? Was mine overlooked at the factory? Sure seems like something that should have been done by Outback as I have seen other rigs with them.


----------



## go6car

Hello, there!

I'm new to this board. Nice site!

I, too have the 28BHS and agree a million percent that it is very difficult to access the storage area under the queen bed. I think the suggestion you made sounds fantastic. I was thinking of something similar but have yet to make any mods in this area.

We solved the problem temporarily by cutting an old wooden hockey stick and using it to prop open this area when we need to access it. I must say, it actually works quite well!

I'd be interested in hearing anyone else's suggestions for this, as well.

go6car


----------



## gotgod

Hello!!

We just purchased the 28BHS, haven't even towed it home from the dealer yet, and that was the first thing I noticed I did not like and knew it would have to be modified with the gas struts or shocks on the bed. Most other campers we looked at already had these on there, so I think there will be no problem adding them. However I am curious exactly what is the best ones to use so that we can be sure the lid will stay open. If anyone knows I would really appreciate it.

Happy Camping


----------



## adighton

I order a white door from Home Depot and installed it so it opens down. Wide enough to access the space without having to lift mattress etc. Works great.


----------



## California Jim

After looking closer at the opening I'm not as confident I can do this. The wood door used is really very flimsy and not much more than wood panneling. I'm concerned that it will just break under the load. And putting a thicker (heavier) board is not exciting to me either as I tow close to my limit as it is. I may start thinking about a kick panel door as well.


----------



## TimP

Noted the same problem with lifting the matress, trying to hold it up while storing something underneath. Was a pain and defiently a two person job!

Solution: Two gas struts and some one by three wood reinforcing of the bed.
You have to be careful not to get stuts too long, purchased mine from my local rv dealer including the ball mount brackets. Added a couple of one by three furing stips to the underside of the plywood bed to stiffen it up.
Works great! One hand operation to lift up bed matress to get underneath


----------



## marty&dianeww

Just ordered a 28rl s, and that will be the first thing I change. The 1x3 idea would work well and not effect weight very much.


----------



## California Jim

Sounds great Tim! I'll have to get back on the job now that you have proved it can be done!


----------



## rmayhew

I have a 2002 25FB and had the same problem with lifting the queen bed to get to storage. I purchased 1/2 inch plywood, framed it with 1x2, put on heavier hinges, and added gas struts on either side. It works great and is much sturdier than the original paper-thin paneling that came on it. Shout at me if you have questions. Can't wait until summer


----------



## aplvlykat

Hey Jim if you are thinking about doing this mod, consider going to Walt's RV in fontana, I noticed last time I was there they had 2 or 3 bins full of shocks in different lenghts. Kirk


----------



## California Jim

Thanks Kirk


----------



## D&DOutback

This mod is next on my list after the work I've done on our trailer this past week (i.e. - Vent covers, Turbo/Maxx fan, reinforce bracing for where the table drops down to make a bed, and install new electrical outlet under dinette bench). I probably won't get to it until next week sometime because we're going to Cannon Beach this weekend. I was just wondering if someone who has done this mod could post some pictures of the completed project so I could get some ideas of how I might do this. I think one of the main things I need to know is what length of gas struts did you all use? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Dana & Deanne


----------



## campingnut18

hi guy's 
i think im going to do as ADIGHTON has stated. 
im going to cut the plywood out on the front side of the bed. 
ad a face frame around the two cutouts ( like on the cabinets.)
then add 2 doorfronts. by doing this there is no need to lift the bed.
and this will be easyer to access the area.

love to read all the mods. keep em' coming.
campingnut


----------



## jallen58

I have a 28bhs and did this mod works great. I also replaced the plywood with 1/2" the stock was to thin.

Jim


----------



## California Jim

Hello Jim. Nice to see you over here,







and sorry we missed you at the RV.net So-Cal rally this past weekend.

What length or power (?) struts did you use? Any info would be appreciated as accessing that storage has turned into a 2 person job


----------



## jallen58

I don't remember the length but they neet to be about #80 i had #60 and they worked great until the wife added the bedding







I will check the length and see if i can get a photo for you. Also sorry i missed the rally but already had plans to go to the willits koa for a luao witch was great fun also we had seven rids in our group friends and family.

Jim


----------



## D&DOutback

I just got two 80# 20" struts for this job. I'm considering changing the paneling to at least 1/2" plywood too. I'm hoping these struts aren't too stiff. I tried pushing on just one of the struts and it's about all I can do to make the thing compress down. I can't imagine how hard it's going to be for two of these things.

I was hoping someone would be kind enough to post a few pictures of this mod if they've done it to their beds. I'm kind of a visual person and it helps me to see how something is supposed to look. I would greatly appreciate it. TIA


----------



## jallen58

I don't know if you have a rv dealer close i went down and looked at a comfort to see how they did it and did mine the same. I will try to get som photos this weekend if i can find time to go to the storage yard. The springs feel strong until you install them mine are 60# and i thought the same they lift the matress but wont hold up if the sheets,blanket and comforter are on







stii need to change them.

Jim


----------



## D&DOutback

Yahooooo... It took me awhile to get around to installing these struts on the bed but I finally did it today. Talk about a fabrication job. I felt like Paul Jr. on the Orange County Chopper show when he builds his custom choppers.








Fortunately, everything went smoothly for me which is unusual.

Thank you Jim for suggesting the 80# struts. They work perfectly. I have a feeling I would have been back and forth from Camping World numerous times before I finally would have picked these babies.

My struts are 20" long extended and about 11" compressed for others who might need this info. (Get your minds outa the gutter people







)

Anywho...thanks for all the help.

Dana

P.S. - Just posted a few pictures of the project here
My Webpage


----------



## California Jim

Way to go Dana. I'll probably finally do this in the off season.


----------



## 219

I have the same problem all of you are talking about with the bed for a 28BHS. I eventually replace my thin plywood for 1/2 inch and it made a big difference; however the bed is heavier to lift up.

Can anyone tell me where you can buy these kinds of struts. Can you buy them at a major chain or is there a place on the web to do this?


----------



## lukn2doit2

Good job Dana, the pictures say a million! I love that storage area, but you almost need 2 people, or you'll pull a gut muscle! hahaha
Looks like you found the right place to mount then for the travel to work out just right - I'll be copying your engineering work!!!!
Thanks for sharing and taking the photos!

As Jim said, that will be a GOOD project for the down time period. The only problem is that if i use that area to much, Ill get my tongue weight up to high (well over 900lbs) - I need that kind of storage in the very back of the unit on my 28RLS.

Ill be watching to see when someone jumps in on where to get them from a chain like randey said - no rv outlets anywhere around here...


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Gas spring site for some info and pricing

This is a site I found while finding more information, it also has some prices to see roughly how much they cost.

I will stop at the local NAPA or Autozone and check there first. I would think wherever truck caps are sold, would have them.

Let me know where other folks are finding them at.

Thanks

KS


----------



## toakley1

Here is what you need: Camping World

I used these on our 28RLS with great success. I used 1/2" plywood and moved the hinges back so that a full 4 ft piece of plywood could be used. This moves the pivot point back and makes the bed much easier to handle.


----------

